# Solar noise



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

Although the Sun is now coming out of it's maximum, and these maximums have been falling off dramatically over the last 30-40 years, we have new ways of looking at the HF spectrum which dramatically shows one of those solar noise bursts.
You even get sound if you go to the site:
http://www.spaceweather.com/


----------

